# April 30 ED Pickup



## benmalek (Feb 4, 2010)

Made it to Denia, Spain or it may be called Jesus Pobre- Not really sure, but there is a Marriott Golf resort here. It was still raining in Barcelona this morning when we left, and supposed to pretty much all week. I can always fly back straight to Barcelona and check it out without a car, although it would be nice to to go the Dali Museum in Figueres and also to eat at El Bulli when they're open so a car may come in handy. I have nothing but good things to say about the Arts Hotel in Barcelona. Although we were in a Club Suite, so the people in the Club take good care of all the guests. Not sure how the regular rooms are...

One positive thing about driving in the rain is having the bugs cleaned off your windshield and the front bumper. A few things happened today:

We stopped in Valencia, Spain to check out the City of Arts and Sciences. Highly recommended if you are ever in the area. It is a Santiago Calatrava architectural masterpiece. I felt like I was in Star Wars, and we never even went inside anything. Just walked outside and took pictures.

Just as we hit Valencia, My car officially hit the 1200 mile mark. I tried to go as fast as I could between Valencia and Denia, but didn't really find too much of an opportunity. I did get up to the 130s at one point, but not too long and the car handled it very well. There was some slight vibration, but I think it was the road. The power on the car is amazing- especially for being a V6.

Finally saw the sun for the first time since Munich on Friday. Although the temperatures were kinda cold - in the 60s, but it will stay sunny and warm up to near 80s, especially down in Marbella where we are heading Thursday.

Here are some pics from the last 24 hours:

Looking down from Arts Hotel Barcelona to some sculpture in the rain








Sagrada Familia- Quick drive-by in the rain








1200 mile moment








City of Arts and Science- Valencia, Spain
























































Hit 120 mph in this picture. Couldn't take pictures at 130+ (my wife yelling at me)








Hotel Pool in Denia, Spain


----------



## benmalek (Feb 4, 2010)

As I write this update, my car has now hit the 1900 mile mark. We spent 2 nights in Denia- a small and quiet town, and then headed to Marbella. On the way down, we stopped by the Alhambra in Granada. I have not updated everyone in a few days because I have been busy relaxing and enjoying the trip. We love the hotel- Villa Padierna, which is part of the Ritz Carlton. It is situated on a hill with a few golf courses overlooking the water between Marbella and Esteponia. Definitely the highlight of our trip so far. I actually canceled the Marriott and we are staying here all 5 nights. The hotel is like a museum with sculptures everywhere, except it is very new and modern. We spent one day walking the beaches of Marbella, another day went to Gibraltar, and one just relaxing at the hotel. I wasn't sure if we are allowed to take the car into Gibraltar- but we ended up in the border crossing line and ended up there, and even drove it all the way up on the Rock- through very narrow streets, and survived. We are leaving tomorrow to drive up to Sintra, Portugal and switched our hotel to the Penha Longa- another Ritz Carlton...

Below are some pictures from the last few days:

Parked in Denia, Spain







Nothing like the Iberico Ham aisle in the supermarket







The mountains in Denia in the background







The first wash- It wasn't raining and I had to get the bugs off







Just like new







Did not know they had snow capped mountains in Southern Spain







Alhambra







Gardens in Alhambra







Alhambra 







Hotel Villa Padierna inside lobby at night







View from on top of the Rock at Gibraltar







Gibraltar







Rock in the background







Rock and Beach in Background







One of the beaches in Marbella


----------



## benmalek (Feb 4, 2010)

One of the most beautiful things about having a car in Europe in being able to change your plans and itinerary. I was very confident that we would stick to our plans pretty well this trip, but hasn't proven that way... Here is an updated trip plan of what we did or are still doing... Very different than original

4/28 Leave TPA to LHR to MUC
4/29 Arrive Munich, Mandarin Oriental Munich
4/30 Pickup car, Factory Tour, Museum, Welt, Mandarin Oriental Munich
5/1 Drive to Cannes, Carlton Intercontinental Cannes- Didn't like it so we took off for Barcelona
5/2 Drive to Barcelona- Hotel Arts Barcelona- Stopped in Peschiera del Garda, Italy on the way for lunch. 
5/3 Rainy day in Barcelona, relax, Hotels Arts Barcelona
5/4 Drive to Denia, Spain, stopping in Valencia, Denia Marriott La Sella Resort
5/5 Tour Denia or relax Denia, Marriott La Sella Resort
5/6 Drive to Marbella, stopping in Granada/Alhambra on the way, Villa Padierna Hotel
5/7 Explore Marbella, Villa Padierna
5/8 Drive to Gibraltar, Villa Padierna
5/9 Explore Marbella, Villa Padierna
5/10 Explore Malaga, Marbella Area, Villa Padierna
5/11 Drive to Sintra, Portugal, Penha Longa Hotel
5/12 Explore Sintra/Lisbon, Penha Longa Hotel
5/13 Drive to Elciego, Spain, Hotel Marques de Riscal
5/14 Drive to Bilbao, Tour the Gugenheim, Drive to Barcelona, Hotel Arts Barcelona
5/15 Tour the Dali Museum in Figueres, Spain, then drive to Paris or find some place to stay in between Barcelona and Paris *Still looking for a place
5/16 Wash the car, get it ready for turn in- Marriott at CDG
5/17 Drop off car at CDG and fly home via ORD


----------

